

Saudi Arabia to build tower twice the height of world's tallest building - mortenjorck
http://singularityhub.com/2011/03/29/jeddah’s-kingdom-tower-world’s-tallest-building-given-the-go-ahead/

======
bediger
Are these kind of structures buckling critical? I mean classic, Euler buckling
of the whole column. If not, what physical factor determines the maximum
height? Foundations? Motion from elastic vibrations, driven by vortex
shedding? I can think of a bunch of potential things, but I just can't find a
good reference.

I ask, as I'm only familiar with stressed-skin aerospace structures, which are
often locally buckling critical, or even in some cases (webs of wing beams,
for example) actually allowed to buckle in what's called "diagonal tension".

